

Paper Dresses and Psychedelic Catsuits: When Airline Fashion Was Flying High - samclemens
http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/when-airline-fashion-was-flying-high/

======
robertfw
> Muskiet generally approaches airline offices and not former flight
> attendants, because, he says, most stewardesses from Europe and other places
> around the world don’t own their uniforms, so when they resign or retire,
> they have to return it to the airline. When an airline gets a new stewardess
> look, they generally keep their old uniforms in storage, sometimes for
> years. In the United States, however, flight attendants often pay for their
> uniforms, and then they’re allowed to keep them when they’re done.

What an excellent deal for the flight attendant!

